
Facebook's Zuckerberg discusses hate speech with Macron - dredmorbius
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/05/facebook-zuckerberg-discusses-hate-speech-macron-190510144412745.html
======
sarcasmOrTears
Heads of social media companies meeting with heads of State to discuss what
the plebs are and aren't allowed is creepy as hell

